# making a non-toxic beeswax wood finish for crib?



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

Hi all,

We just sidecarred the crib and I had to get DH to make homemade bed risers for the legs of the crib so get it at the right height to the bed, so we could have the crib mattress at the lowest setting. We bought wood bed risers from the store, but they smelled SO toxic that I returned them after using them one night. So the homemade ones are just carved from a block of fir...But now we want to finish them to make them darker (to match the crib so they don't stand out so much) and to also protect them.

I wanted to use a totally non-toxic finish, so I thought about beeswax. I looked online and found tons of beeswax finish recipes, but they all have turpentine! (And mineral oil, which I don't mind using, but not turps...)

Would it be Ok to make a wood finish with just mineral oil and beeswax? What would be the downside to NOT using turpentine?


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

I've seen a recipe, I think it was on a beekeeping website, I'll go look when I have a minute.


----------



## Yew (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes! You can.







You can skip the mineral oil as well, if you prefer. My favorite is roasted walnut oil and beeswax mixed together. We too used to use mineral oil, but decided, "why?", and started experimenting with other oils. My husband is a woodworker, and we really swear by roasted walnut oil for just about everything. You can usually find some in your grocers, and if not, you just simply cook the regular walnut oil to "roast" it.









We use oil/beeswax mixtures all over our house. We have wood walls, floors, counters, and etc. that we chose to leave "raw", and we occasionally (some surfaces, regularly) coat them in oil/beeswax. Smells really great too!


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

I just went to the coop and bought some spectrum walnut oil...But can I just use it as it is from the bottle? What does roasting it do, and how does one "roast" an oil? Hmmmm....


----------



## Yew (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nukuspot* 
I just went to the coop and bought some spectrum walnut oil...But can I just use it as it is from the bottle? What does roasting it do, and how does one "roast" an oil? Hmmmm....

Yes! And maybe no.







I certainly do.

Here's the thing, the reason that most sources will say *not* to use raw nut oils, is that they will go rancid, and even mold. This isa very valid concern, of course.

I have and do use raw oil (I just have a lot of raw wood things, from toys to furniture) and I've never had a single issue. BUT I live in a very dry climate. I'm thinking the risk for growing bacteria depends greatly on the humidity of your local climate.

"Roasting" is easy.







Just place the oil in a pot over low heat. Stay with it, and stir it occasionally, when it starts to smell very yummy and "nutty" it's been heated enough. It won't take long. Then set it aside to cool.

Or, if you're adding beeswax, then you can achieve double duty by melting the wax in while you're "roasting" the oil.









In both instances, it's best to apply with an old rag, while still warm.

Do not toss the cloth in with your wash, I've made that mistake. But you know, you can hang on to the same oil cloth for ages.


----------



## ZippyGirl (Aug 12, 2006)

What about jojoba oil. That's what's in this beeswax polish:

http://www.urthchild.com/cr6050.html


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's the one that I was thinking of.


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yew* 
Yes! You can.







You can skip the mineral oil as well, if you prefer. My favorite is roasted walnut oil and beeswax mixed together. We too used to use mineral oil, but decided, "why?", and started experimenting with other oils. My husband is a woodworker, and we really swear by roasted walnut oil for just about everything. You can usually find some in your grocers, and if not, you just simply cook the regular walnut oil to "roast" it.









We use oil/beeswax mixtures all over our house. We have wood walls, floors, counters, and etc. that we chose to leave "raw", and we occasionally (some surfaces, regularly) coat them in oil/beeswax. Smells really great too!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yew* 
Yes! And maybe no.







I certainly do.

Here's the thing, the reason that most sources will say *not* to use raw nut oils, is that they will go rancid, and even mold. This isa very valid concern, of course.

I have and do use raw oil (I just have a lot of raw wood things, from toys to furniture) and I've never had a single issue. BUT I live in a very dry climate. I'm thinking the risk for growing bacteria depends greatly on the humidity of your local climate.

"Roasting" is easy.







Just place the oil in a pot over low heat. Stay with it, and stir it occasionally, when it starts to smell very yummy and "nutty" it's been heated enough. It won't take long. Then set it aside to cool.

Or, if you're adding beeswax, then you can achieve double duty by melting the wax in while you're "roasting" the oil.









In both instances, it's best to apply with an old rag, while still warm.

Do not toss the cloth in with your wash, I've made that mistake. But you know, you can hang on to the same oil cloth for ages.

I could have written both of these posts, word for word!

Yew, can we be bff's?!


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

We use the Amber Dusick recipe (jojoba and beeswax) on everything and LOVE it. I have had rancidity/mold issues with using raw oils like olive oil or walnut oil since we live in a humid climate, but no problems at all with jojoba. And jojoba seems less "sticky" to me.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

We used it too, the jojoba and beeswax recipe. And it is was beautiful and wonderful. Thank you all!


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

about the recipe...3 parts jojoba to 1 part wax...is that by weight or volume? i can buy a 1# block of wax from a local guy for $3, and i always have jojoba on hand. so, do i need 3# of oil for the 1# of wax? or do i measure the oil by the teaspoon or oz and then grate the wax? LOL help!

also, my guy usually has yellower wax and browner wax. how much does the color of the wax and oil affect the color of the wood? i want to change it as little as poosible.


----------



## mlh (Sep 29, 2005)

Here is a great tutorial on making your own beeswax finish!

http://plainandjoyfulliving.blogspot...ax-finish.html


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

so one ounce by weight of beeswax (cut the one pound block into 16 pieces) and four liquid ounces of oil (use a pyrex-type measuring cup)...is that right?


----------

